# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  کدوم آزمون آزمایشی برم؟

## Rezico

سلام و خسته نباشید به بچه های انجمن
من امسال میرم دهم و می خوام تو یه آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنم که سوالای استانداردی داشته باشه و پرت از مبحث سوال نده و سطح سوالاشم خوب باشه
شنیدم میگن گاج جدیدا خیلی عالی شده!راسته؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Rezico

up

----------


## Rezico

خدایی نکرده یه وقت کسی راهنمایی نکنه :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## E.M10

> سلام و خسته نباشید به بچه های انجمن
> من امسال میرم دهم و می خوام تو یه آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنم که سوالای استانداردی داشته باشه و پرت از مبحث سوال نده و سطح سوالاشم خوب باشه
> شنیدم میگن گاج جدیدا خیلی عالی شده!راسته؟


باتوجه به لو رفتن سوالات کانون ، کانون فقط بدرد رتبه برترا میخوره که لو رفتن یا نرفتن سوالات براشون فرقی نداره.
گاجم خوبه ولی زیست و علی الخصوص شیمیش خیلی سخته.
سنجشم که تعداد آزمونش کمه گزینه2 هم اطلاع ندارم.

----------


## Hadi...

سلام
قلم چی جامعه اماری بالا و برنامه راهبردی خوبی داره
ولی از نظر سوالات گاج به نظر من خیلی بهتره من خودم گاج ثبت نام کردم تبلیغات قلم چی خیلی زیاده گاج در کل بهتره

----------


## zahraa76

زنگ کنکور زیست شناسی و ریاضی خیلی خوبه
جامع اماریشم خوبه

----------


## sinnna

> سلام و خسته نباشید به بچه های انجمن
> من امسال میرم دهم و می خوام تو یه آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنم که سوالای استانداردی داشته باشه و پرت از مبحث سوال نده و سطح سوالاشم خوب باشه
> شنیدم میگن گاج جدیدا خیلی عالی شده!راسته؟



سطح سوالای گاج بالا رفته
برنامش هم در پیش تجربی دیدم مثل کانونه
ودر بعضی درسا به صورت جداگانه از کتاب های آی کیو و میکرو سوال میده
در کل عالیه
به نظر من برو گاج.

----------


## aloneboy051

گزینه دو هم خوبه من خیلی خوشم میاد چون برنامه الکی مثل کانون نداره که بیاد سوالای زرد و سبز بزاره که حفظ کنی :/ بعد بری جواب بدی :/

----------


## omid026

من امسال قلمچی بودم اصلا نرو برنامه ش خیلی چرته!آزمون اول یه فصل زیست میومد آزمون بعدش میشد 2 فصل آزمون بعدیش میشد 4 تا فصل!من ک خوشم نیومد!

----------


## Mr.amp98

سلام به نظر من برو قلم چی
درسته سوالاش لو میره و تقلب سر جلسه  هم هست اما تو راه خودتو پیش برو. کاری به این حواشی نداشته باش
برنامه قلم چی یه برنامه استاندارده که برنامه هیچ موسسه ای به پای اون نمیرسه
تعداد شرکت کننده هاش هم خوبه. ولی تعداد شرکت کننده های گاج واقعا کمه
من که اگه به عقب برگردم دوباره میرم قلم چی . واقعا ازش راضی بودم
اگه بد بود بیشتر رتبه برتر ها اونجا نمیرفتن

----------


## _Hellish_

برنامه قلم چی خیلی حساب شده تر از گزینه دوعه! 

اما سوالای گزینه دو خیلی استاندارد تر از قلم چیه ://

ولی در کل قلم چی بهتره

----------

